# Minimum temp to pitch yeast



## geek (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a 20gal brute with 3 lugs and the must temp is ~62, room temp ~70.

Must temp was ~50F before I put the heat on in the basement.

Pitch yeast now or wait till morning?


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 26, 2013)

Check your yeast, it should min and max temperature ranges. If not check Google. Also I'm assuming this be a red wine? Generally speaking reds are fermented warmer like mid 70s or so. I would probably wait, and throw a heat belt on if you have one.


----------



## geek (Oct 26, 2013)

Just pitched yeast now, temp of the must 71F.
Took sample and added 7gr go ferm, stirred well and then 7gr BM45 yeast and stirred, then added to the must.

Before pitching I added 4oz med toast French oak (package said good for 25gal of wine and this is only 3 lugs crushed) and pushed oak chips down.

Waiting time.


----------



## geek (Oct 26, 2013)

yes, it is red wine (merlot and cab sav blend).


----------



## sdelli (Oct 28, 2013)

Seemed a little light... Usually get about 10 gal must from three lugs.... Go Ferm uses 1.25 grams per gram of yeast... I usually ReHydrate so it gets used to the must temp..... I pitch at 65 to 68 degrees and dont let it get much over 73 degrees on ferment... Cooler is better... I just did this last week with bm4x4


----------



## Calamity Cellars (Oct 29, 2013)

I know this is a bit late but there was no reason to wait. Many wines are fermented well below the 62f your must was when you posted the question so there was no reason to wait. All you did was give the native yeast more time to gain a foothold.

I also disagree with the statement made that cooler is better. This is a stylistic choice and cool will give one result, hot another. Personally I ferment my red wines in the 90's and whites at a rock solid 55f


----------



## sdelli (Oct 29, 2013)

Calamity Cellars said:


> I know this is a bit late but there was no reason to wait. Many wines are fermented well below the 62f your must was when you posted the question so there was no reason to wait. All you did was give the native yeast more time to gain a foothold. I also disagree with the statement made that cooler is better. This is a stylistic choice and cool will give one result, hot another. Personally I ferment my red wines in the 90's and whites at a rock solid 55f



Yes Calamity.. Most like their reds fermenting hot.. I only like it cooler to slow the process down and make it take longer...


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the difference in taste when you ferment hot compared to cool?

This year I inserted a glass tube in my fermentation barrel/ filled it with water and an aquarium heater. Temps reached 90 for a couple of days. This is my first time making wine and have always heard reds like it hot. Just curious if i didn't use a heater and let it ferment in the 60-70's what the difference is taste would be. Thanks!


----------



## sdelli (Oct 29, 2013)

ForzaItalia said:


> What is the difference in taste when you ferment hot compared to cool? This year I inserted a glass tube in my fermentation barrel/ filled it with water and an aquarium heater. Temps reached 90 for a couple of days. This is my first time making wine and have always heard reds like it hot. Just curious if i didn't use a heater and let it ferment in the 60-70's what the difference is taste would be. Thanks!



Check this out....

http://winemakermag.com/653-take-control-of-must-temperature-and-reap-the-benefits


----------

